# Türkey Side Angeln



## angeljunki (5. Juli 2010)

Hi,

habe ne Frage. Fahre morgen nach Türkey Side.
Darf man dort ohne Angelschein am Meer angeln ?
Was würdet ihr mir für Gerät empfehlen.
Mein Onkel sagt am besten einfach nur Schnurr mit Haken und Blei wäre dort voll in Ordnung stimmt das ?
Gibt es dort Hoheitsgewässer wo man nicht angeln darf ?
Was kann man dort Fangen ?


Danke schon mal im Vorraus.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

angeljunki#h


----------



## Skrxnch (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Türkey Side Angeln*

Hallo,
nimm doch einfach mal die Suchfunktion hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/search.php?searchid=8826789

Viel Spass, in Manavgat ist kurz vor der grossen Brücke etwas links auch ein netter Angelladen.

Gruß, Frank


----------



## meier-online (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Türkey Side Angeln*

hi, komme gerade aus side (kumkoy).
habe ein paar angler beobachtet und kann dir sagen das in flüssen nur gehakt wird! sprich, die nehmen einen drilling und machen genau über den drilling einen dicken klumpen brot. sobald sich an der pose etwas tut kloppen die an als gäbe es keinen morgen mehr, in der hoffnung einen fisch zu haken...
die nehmen auch alles mit was sich bewegt, frage mich nur warum die keine senke benutzen.

im meer kann ich die zu 100% sagen das du auf hänchenfleisch auf grund innerhalb von ein paar sekunden einen biss haben wirst, die fische dort stehen da voll drauf. wenn du direkt in side bist pass nur auf das du keine schildköte harkst!!! die sind riesig und auf grund der vielen touries leider auch nur noch sehr wenige.

viel spaß! bin neidisch...


----------



## argon08 (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Türkey Side Angeln*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=194633
schau mal hier!
ich hab ohne irgend einen schein geangelt kann dir aber leider nicht sagen über pflichten und regeln!


----------



## Dxlfxn (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Türkey Side Angeln*

Naja,
um ne riesige Schildkröte zu harken braucht man ne noch riesigere Harke. Da die schlecht zu werfen ist, besteht keine Gefahr...|uhoh:


----------



## Skrxnch (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Türkey Side Angeln*

Hatte immer gutes Wetter in Side, daher nur 3x kurz geangelt. Im Manavgat Fluss bei Titreyngöl abens einen Aalbiss auf Hähnchenfleisch. Leider sofort nach dem Anschlag Hänger, am Platz war ziemlich viel Holz am Grund. An der Außenseite vom Hafen Side (Richtung Kumköy) auf ne leichte Posenmontage mit Brot weit draußen ne schöne Meeräsche, ca. 40cm. Auf Kunstköder leider keine Bisse. (Immer im September.)

Bootstouren sind für ca. 30€ möglich, habe ich aber nicht gemacht. War lieber baden#v.


----------

